# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  برقراری ارتباط شبکه با کد نویسی ++C تحت DOS

## حامی2

سلام به دوستان

من می خواهم در c تحت Dos از طریق پورت شبکه یا TCP/IP و یا IPX بین 2 کامپیوتر دیتا منتقل کنم به صورت real time آیا شما تجربه ای در این مورد دارید ولی فقط تحت DOS


متشکرم

----------


## seyedof

سلام
در بخش برنامه نویسی c/C++‎ جوابتون رو ارسال کردم.
ممنون علی

----------


## m_Ehsan_ghods

*با سلام من نتوانستم بخش برنامه نويسي c/C++‎ رو پيدا كنم لطفا لينك شو بديد*

----------

